# Craney Metals



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

The scrap yard at Craney Metals has just added a ferrous shear and conveyor. They are so new they don't even have any rust or grime (yet). I am still trying to place them at good locations, given limited space, and this is where I am so far.










I am also in the process of trying to relocate the piles of scrap, cranes etc. to make things look right, or at least possible.










One thing that would help me is if I had some larger piles of scrap both before and after a run through the shear, and after being placed by the conveyor, or elsewhere ready to go out on a gondola.

Any suggestions at to how to make (fairly cheap) scrap would be appreciated.

Cheers, Ted aka ISOC


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Aluminum foil. Crumpled, rolled what ever and some odd paint thrown in.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice looking setup.
Look for the Walthers 'Baler'... pt #3631 I think. About $15 LHS price.
It crushes sheared metal into cubes for gon or flatcar loading.
The cubes can also be purchased, or as Lemonhawk said, fashion them yourself with foil.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

For some larger items, check ebay for locos and cars sold "as-is". They're usually missing parts or have some damage, and can be sold pretty cheaply. Train shows are also a gold mine for this sort of thing, but since they're all shut down now searching online is your best bet.

Also keep an eye on the things you normally throw away, especially if you work in an office. Staplers and other mechanical tools have interesting springs and odd-shaped bits of metal in them. All together, they can make for a very interesting scrap pile once you give them a good 'rust' treatment.

And of course don't forget to look around your own railroad. I see you've already collected some wheel sets, but what about bits of scrap track, bent or straight? Perhaps a steel bridge you decided not to use? Drywall screws with the ends cut off could make auger bits. How about a pile of copper wire, cut or wadded into balls? Old necklaces could make a pile of chains. Keep your eyes open, you might have a lot more scrap material than you realize.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I almost got the baler instead of the conveyor, but now I think I will add it to the scene. Partly based on feedback here and partly on watching some of this stuff in the real world on youtube. 

I also tried chopping up a bit of aluminum foil and added a few plastic scraps, so I added that to a pile of scrap near the shear. Looking good, and thanks for the feedback.










Cheers, Ted aka ISOC


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

A bulldozer, (and especially a frontloader) will be required to move stuff, and load it into the conveyor and the shear.
There are lots of great HO scale models of them.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a bulldozer, but it looks out-of-place at my scrap yard. I may get a front loader, but what I actually want is what I see in these two screenshots from youtube:
















but I can't find those items at Walthers. 

So for now I am using what I already have: a large crane and a log loader that both are almost what I want.










Cheers, Ted


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good. 
I used to watch a scrapyard work while taking my breaks.
I think a frontend loader is a must. They also had a homemade boom that could be attached to the bucket.
They took in all kinds of scrap and a lot of cars.
They had the crusher box, they would pack it up with all kinds of stuff along with cars.
And it would come out in a nice little square block.
Elizabeth NJ, I always wondered how many bodies got crushed up with the metal.
The cops were there more then once walking around with clipboards, don't know what they were doing?
Maybe checking for stolen cars?

One thing about their yard was that it was wall to wall scrap metal. Like the picture you posted.
A complete mess, if you catch my drift.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Ed, Thanks for the additional feedback. I'll get the front loader. I can understand you watching a scrap yard during a break. As my Dad said, "I love work. I could watch it for hours."

Cheers, Ted


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

isoc said:


> Big Ed, Thanks for the additional feedback. I'll get the front loader. I can understand you watching a scrap yard during a break. As my Dad said, "I love work. I could watch it for hours."
> 
> Cheers, Ted


I drove a T/T tanker truck and the railyard where I loaded from RR tanker cars was there a little down the road.
I was working, but was taking my breaks.
Took my 30 min lunch and my 2 15 mins breaks all together everyday.
If I wanted to take a nap that was not the place to do it. It was quite noisy.
I had a quiet spot then. 

Edit, quite to quiet.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is the latest from the scrap yard at Craney Metals. The log-loader that belongs elsewhere has been replaced by a front end loader, a bailer/logger has been added, and I am working on some additional scrap. To complete this I need more scrap, weathering, and to relocate some of the scrap piles, and replace a lot of the grassy areas with gravel and or soil. But it's shaping up well. The "bale" by the baler is a compressed foil wrapper from a Dove dark chocolate/peanut butter candy.










And in the gondola is some scrap I have been using for the past two years: mostly debris I picked up off the ground at a Discount Tire shop.










Cheers, Ted


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I added some security fencing, some gravel to cover the turf, relocated and added to the scrap piles, and now things are starting to look more acceptable. I need to add more scrap, but it's less urgent, now, and I can work on that a bit at a time as I am able to create and find appropriate scrap.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Fantastic job! Looks great! May I ask what the large building with the track entering it is? Looks like just what I need.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks! The structure is Walthers Union Crane & Shovel.

I noticed the 7-7-77 in your name. That's my daughter's birthday! Pretty easy to remember.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply! Very cool on your daughters birthday!


----------

